# Motocross, Enduro or Downhill pants?



## WolfyWesty (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi!

Sorry if this is a bit of a stupid question, but are there any significant differences between Downhill, MX and Enduro pants?


Thanks,


----------



## profro (Mar 6, 2006)

MX pants are kinda tight fitting, short at the ankle, and have leather patches on the inside of the knees.

Enduro pants are looser, longer, might have a pocket or two and tougher material.

I don't know about DH pants, but I would say a cross between the two? For sure need to be longer than MX pants and don't need the leather patch on the knees.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

profro said:


> MX pants are kinda tight fitting, short at the ankle, and have leather patches on the inside of the knees.
> 
> Enduro pants are looser, longer, might have a pocket or two and tougher material.
> 
> I don't know about DH pants, but I would say a cross between the two? For sure need to be longer than MX pants and don't need the leather patch on the knees.


Enduro pants tougher material than MX pants?

Seriously? lol...I have MX pants with kevlar knees.

For DH I run MX pants. They are tough and can stand up to wiping out pretty well. If it's crazy hot, they suck, but then it's shorts weather anyways. Often up at the resorts it's a bit cooler though. Since I go clipless, even for DH races, I use my boots and some duct tape the cuff of the boots to the pants. This way nothing, no rocks, dirt, etc., gets into my shoes.

For enduro, I wouldn't think of wearing pants in any normal temps, like 50 degrees and higher. There's no way you'll be able to dissipate that much heat while climbing, which is a significant part of enduro. I have seen some 3/4 pants that might be a good idea in those conditions, if it's a little cooler.


----------



## Tier1 (Apr 26, 2015)

I wear the Fly Racing F16 pants. To be honest I don't think there's much of a difference between that and a comparable TLD (bike) pant other than what profro said about the cuffs being shorter (because MX boots are very high cut if you look at the MX boots that Gaerne, A*, Sidi, and Fox offer).


----------



## WolfyWesty (Jan 19, 2017)

Cheers for the info guys!

I'll probably get some cheap-ish MX ones (loads on eBay) and use those.



Tier1 said:


> I wear the Fly Racing F16 pants.


What are racing pants?


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

WolfyWesty said:


> Cheers for the info guys!
> 
> I'll probably get some cheap-ish MX ones (loads on eBay) and use those.
> 
> What are racing pants?


It's the brand name http://www.flyracing.com

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

If you are feeling spendy, I'm told the POC ones are really good for cycling (as opposed to moto). My MX pants wouldn't be fun to pedal in but I tend to get ones with construction focused on protection.


----------



## WolfyWesty (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks for all the info guys!

Found some One Industries 'Vapor' pants on eBay for £50 so going to get those and see what they're like.


----------

